# Huron River



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

I’m looking for information on where to launch on the Huron River. Upper,middle,lower,I’m confused. I want to do some smallmouth fishing this year. I’ve never fished it and want to give it a shot this year. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

A good place to start is launch out of rossinville road in belleville lake and go left and fish the river all the way to the dam good smallmouth all the way down


----------



## rkc118 (Oct 30, 2014)

https://www.hrwc.org/our-watershed/maps/#water-trail


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

1. Hull's Trace at West Jefferson and Harbin Drive. This is the start at the mouth of Lake Erie. Very easy to kayak up stream and decent fishing. 2. Rockwood Kayak Launch at the end of Swallow Dr. just south of Huron River Drive. 3. Just west of I-75 at the end of Strong Blvd is the South Rockwood Boat Launch. 4. The last one, before you get to the Flat Rock dam, is the Flat Rock Dam Launch. Continuing north, over the dams in Flat Rock are a few in Oakwood Metro and Willow Metro Parks. I think they are marked on the maps for the Metro Parks. Good luck and maybe I'll bump into you one day. I go out a lot in the water south of Flat Rock.


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

YAKFish#1 said:


> 1. Hull's Trace at West Jefferson and Harbin Drive. This is the start at the mouth of Lake Erie. Very easy to kayak up stream and decent fishing. 2. Rockwood Kayak Launch at the end of Swallow Dr. just south of Huron River Drive. 3. Just west of I-75 at the end of Strong Blvd is the South Rockwood Boat Launch. 4. The last one, before you get to the Flat Rock dam, is the Flat Rock Dam Launch. Continuing north, over the dams in Flat Rock are a few in Oakwood Metro and Willow Metro Parks. I think they are marked on the maps for the Metro Parks. Good luck and maybe I'll bump into you one day. I go out a lot in the water south of Flat Rock.


Wow! Great info. Thanks so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

jtn said:


> Wow! Great info. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You bet. Good luck. I don't know how to private message but if u can reach out and I'll show you the spots I know produce walleye, pike/Muskie and Steelhead. Smallies are everywhere there's structure


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

YAKFish#1 said:


> You bet. Good luck. I don't know how to private message but if u can reach out and I'll show you the spots I know produce walleye, pike/Muskie and Steelhead. Smallies are everywhere there's structure


To create and send a PM or Conversation, click on "Inbox" at the top right of the page, scroll down to Start a New Conversation, or go to the bottom of a page and click on Start a New Conversation.


----------

